# **Pepper Jelly**



## got14u (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok decided to can up some pepper jelly...remember it's not as hot as it sounds...but man is it GREAT on biscuits. I got this recipe from my great grandma. She even puts habenero's in this but I didn't have any right now.

Start with japs, serranos, piquins, dynomites...what ever you want and what ever mix you have. I started with Japs, serranos, piquins, cherry bombs..
wash and seed all peppers ( i only seed about 3/4)...
put in blender or processor...blend or chop(i like chunks and that is how grams does hers)
4 cups of peppers and juice
1 cup cider vinegar
5 cups sugar
2 pouches of sure jell (liquid fruit pectin)


put peppers in pot with juice and vinegar. stir pectin in to fruit (add 1/2 teaspoon of butter to reduce foam if needed) bring to a rolling boil stirring constantly. when boiling add sugar quickly and bring back to rolling boil. then boil for 1 minute. remove from heat and poor in to jars and either set upside down for 5 minutes or do a water bath.

before blender

after blender just before sugar added

in to the jars




and then wait for the pop...cool for 24hrs and ready to enjoy !


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2009)

I tried some jalapeno jelly once and it wasn't too bad...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 22, 2009)

With seeds and all...I'm interested in knowing how this turns out.
Tobasco makes greed and red pepper jelly they sell around here but I have never bought it, kind of pricey and what if I don't like it?


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmm.. If I make this.. along with the Bacon Jam posted this morning, I should have my biscuit situation pretty well under control!

Thanks for the post. Ima have to give this a go as well!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 27, 2009)

i made 2 batches of jalapeno jelly tonight. 25 jalapenos made exactly 9 one-pint jars of jelly, - go figure!

turned out looking REALLY nice and tastes great, too. a sweet/sour dollop of goodness with a jalapeno kick. enough that you notice it, but not so much that it kicks out in the gonads.

thanks for the idea, GOT14U!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 27, 2009)

Would you mind sharing your recipe for the Jalapeno Jelly?  I would like to make some, the last I had we found at a farmers market...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 27, 2009)

Beer - 

the recipe is pretty easy and very close to what GOT14U did. one important thing i learned: MAKE ONE BATCH AT A TIME. do not combine two batches into one big one or you will have jelling problems, according to my mother.

OK, here's what i used for EACH batch:
25 fresh jalapeno halves
1 box of powdered pectin (if you use liquid, the procedure is different)
1 cup of apple cider vinegar
10 drops of green food coloring
5 cups of white sugar
1/2 tsp. of butter
and here's what i did: 

i took 25 jalapeno halves; they were pretty-well seeded and de-veinved, but i did leave a few random seeds here and there. i ran them through the food processor until they were pretty finely-chopped, then added a few more whole seeds ~ didn't want TOO many, but i did want enough to be there randomly, know what i mean?

i then put them in a cooking pot with one cup of cider vinegar and gradually stirred on the box of powdered pectin and 10 drops of green food coloring. i then heated on high until i got a good rolling boil, stirring constantly. 

i then added the sugar all at once and kept stirring constantly until it came to a boil. when you first add the sugar it will be thick and grainy and you are going to think, "what the heck? this is too much!" - but it isn't.

when the sugar got to boiling again, i kept stirring and suddenly it was like it all "came loose" and i got a good, hard boil with foam starting to form. i tossed in the 1/2 teaspoon of butter to kill the foam and stirred constantly for one minute, then removed from the heat. 

i then ladeled the stuff into jars (yield seemd to be about four-and-a-half (pint-sized) jars per batch) up to 1/4 or 1/8-inch of the rim. i wiped the tops of the jars with a clean, wrung-out wet cloth so nothing would interfere with the seal and screwed on the bands (should have wiped the threads of the bands, too - a little spilled ~ i need to get one of those wide-bottomed funnels!). finally, i gave them a boiling water bath for 10 minutes plus adjustments for my altitude (5 minutes) for a total of 15 minutes and set the jars out in a draft-free area to dry, cool and set. had about half a cup left over and tasted it immediately with some tostito chips - it was great!

here are a couple of pix that will hopefully show the ingredients and the color:













thanks for looking and many thanks to GOT1 for this idea ~ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






***BIG CORRECTION! THEY WERE HALF-PINT JARS, NOT PINT JARS! SORRY!***


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn That stuff looks dynomite ! 
How long will it keep in the pantry ? If untouched, which wouldn't be long around here ! LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have to make up some of this for sure ! I have a load of Serrano's jar'd up in cider vinegar from this season's crop.

My Grandma use to make this peppermint Jap. jelly that was to die for on a leg of lamb.

I'm glad I was so bored tonight, or I never would of found these posts.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Tas...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 28, 2009)

fork - as far as i know, it keeps as long as any other jelly. it is sanitized and sealed airtight so there should be nothing to cause any problems.

beer - no problemo, amigo!


----------



## forktender (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome .......thank you !!!!!
Dan


----------



## forktender (Nov 27, 2009)

Got14u,
Thank you for the great idea,I made up a batch Thanksgiving morning .
I used my serranos that I had stored up in the refridgerater in cider vinegar from this summers harvest.........I did 50/50 serranos & red bellpeppers. The stuff has some awesome heat to it ,not to much ,just right.
My grandma would be proud of me .
Thanks for the great idea this stuff is yummy served over cream cheese on Ritz crackers.

(What do all of you use your pepper jelly on or in ?)

Dan


----------



## got14u (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to hear it Dan....We use ours for glazing on pork(ribs, butts,ect...) I haven't tryed it on ritz crackers. I guess I will. I also just love it plain on biscuits with a little butter. I took some yesterday for thanks giving and it was a hit..along with the spicey pickled green tomatoes we did this year.


----------



## rivet (Nov 27, 2009)

On well-toasted bagel halves, plain ones, with cream cheese layered on thick!


----------



## forktender (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds great !
Thanks for the idea's.
I made up just one batch on turkey day, it made 9-1/2 pints.
The 1/2 pint jelled 90% of the way in time for turkey day treats.
I smeared it over a block of sofened cream cheese searved it with asorted crackers .......It was a big hit.
I smoked up 3 pheasant on Wed. that was also a big hit searved it with astored cheese along with crackers.
Today I found out that this pepper jelly is awesome on a smoked pheasant sandwich with cheder cheese,on a onion kaiser roll, washed it down with hearty 
Arrogant bastard ale.http://www.arrogantbastard.com/.......DAMN GOOD !!!!
Damn I'm full again.
This pepper jelly will make awesome gifts for Christmas,along with a few pints of my home made pesto.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## jon foster (Jan 11, 2010)

A pepper jelly thread! Nice. I thought I was the only one who liked pepper jelly. The recipe I use is from the Ball Blue Book. It's pretty basic and easy so why not give it a try... We also add green food coloring to ours so it has that radioactive green glow to it.

I haven't made it in a while because most people are afraid to try it. But it's fun to make a batch or two every year or two...

We are also pretty big on canning in general. We do lots of Concord jelly and jam. We have a small vineyard in our backyard. Each year we divide the harvest so we can make a few batches of jelly and wine.

Jon.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 11, 2010)

Pepper jelly is excellent. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## got14u (Feb 10, 2010)

That is a good recipe in the ball book. heck that is a great book for canning.you welcome and it's fun to make as well.


----------



## devil dog (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Tas...

Just for clarification on your recipe, is it 25 jalapenos _halved_ or 25 halves? I split the difference and went with about 18-20, just over a pound. Seems to taste fine, just not sure if it would affect the gelling if I was off too much? They are in the water bath now, so I will know for sure tomorrow!


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't made any Jelly in a long time but used to do the cream cheese covers in jelly with wheat thins laid around it alot for parties was always the first to go.. can also do a jello mold with some bay shrimp in the bottom... little bit of your favorite cocktail sauce.. softened cream cheese them more cocktail sauce... cover and chill overnight... soak in a hot water bath for about 30sec invert onto a plate and man thats some good snakin...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 12, 2010)

hey, dd - 

i had 25 japs total; then halved them and split them between the two batches, so it was 25 halves per batch. the easiest thing to say would have been 12 japs per batch, but i am half-north-dakotan, and we always make things more difficult than they need to be!

let us know how your jelly turns out, and take some pix!


----------



## devil dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, here are a couple pics of my jelly attempt. I think it turned out great! I used about 18 jalapenos in my batch, with only a few seeds thrown in towards the end. I think it needs a bit more heat as this batch has none, but it tastes great! I am already down 1 jar, so round two won't be too far off. Sorry about the pic quality, I need to work on that.


----------

